# كنوع من التغير ايقونات المواضيع



## اغريغوريوس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

بعض الايقونات هحطهالك يا روك يا ريت تغيرها لانها احلي




















يتبع


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

http://www.el-ra3y.com/forum/images/icons/zdgfg.gif







http://www.el-ra3y.com/forum/images/icons/eh_s(7).gif


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*مش فاهمة قاصدك يا اغريغوريوس*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

[SIZE="5][/size]
[SIZE="5][/size]
[SIZE="5][/size]
[SIZE="5]تجديد الايقونات وتغيرها[/size]


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*اهااااااااا*​


----------



## My Rock (15 سبتمبر 2008)

الزيادة حتثقل الصفحة و تحميلها يا اغريغوريوس


----------



## Mor Antonios (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*عندي ملاحظة اخوية :*
*في صفة الايقونات مفيش صورة وردة بالبداية وكل مرة سافتح المزيد من الايقونات وانتظر لكي اختار وردة واحطها مع الرد المشاركة بالشكر..*
*فانا بقول لو في بالامكان تحطوا صورة وردة بالصفحة الاولي عشان تكون متنوعة وسهلة الاستخدام واسرع..وشكرا*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

> عندي ملاحظة اخوية :
> في صفة الايقونات مفيش صورة وردة بالبداية وكل مرة سافتح المزيد من الايقونات وانتظر لكي اختار وردة واحطها مع الرد المشاركة بالشكر..
> فانا بقول لو في بالامكان تحطوا صورة وردة بالصفحة الاولي عشان تكون متنوعة وسهلة الاستخدام واسرع..وشكرا




زي البالتوك كدة


----------



## Mor Antonios (15 سبتمبر 2008)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> زي البالتوك كدة


*ايوا كده.. بس في صور ورود لكن لازم كل مرة اضغط على المزيد ويدخل لصفحة تانية لكي اختار منها..لذلك قلت لو توضع ايقونة لوردة بجانب علبة الردود والمشاركات التي نكتب فيها*


----------

